# Looking for work in SoCal area



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

Looking to possible relocate back to SoCal, anything available?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you ever relocate back?


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

Were still in Phoenix, I'm still trying to land of a job over there so we can move...any help?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately no, I don't have any openings, at least nothing that pays enough to feed a family, but now your post is at the top. It might help if you posted a link to your resume... maybe protect it with a password and offer to give the password via PM to those interested....


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

To anyone that may be interested please reply to my email: [email protected]


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Tim, u still on FB?


----------

